# Strange



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Slain Austin shooter likely had anti-government motive

AUSTIN, Texas - A white, middle-aged gunman, in what appears to be a politically motivated anti-government attack linked to immigration, fired more than a hundred rounds at buildings in downtown Austin early Friday and tried to set fire to the Mexican consulate before he died of a gunshot wound.

The unidentified suspect was described as white male in his 50s with a criminal record.

Police were investigating whether the gunman was killed by a police officer who fired at him in front of police headquarters or died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound.

A police sergeant putting away police horses for the night shot the suspect with one hand while holding two horses by the reins in the other, Austin Police Chief Art Acevedo told reporters.

After the shooting, police discovered suspicious cylinders in the man's white van parked in front of the police headquarters. Officers also feared that the man's bulky vest might contain explosives and retreated after dragging the wounded suspect across the street.

A bomb squad, using a robot, found no explosives, Acevedo said. The man's Austin home was also searched, police said, KVUE-TV reports.

The police chief said the suspect not only shot up several buildings in downtown Austin, he tried to set the Mexican consulate on fire using several small propane cylinders. The fires were put out before the flames could spread, he said.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Danm said:


> A police sergeant putting away police horses for the night shot the suspect* with one hand while holding two horses by the reins in the other,* Austin Police Chief Art Acevedo told reporters.




This supports practicing shooting with one hand, strong side, weak side, etc.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you don't think these kinds of incidents cause certain people in the law enforcement community sleepless nights, There is a bridge in Brooklyn for sale. The better question is what happens when these types of incidents increase in frequency or the lone wolf types start finding each other and organizing. 

If you are old enough to remember the 60's you probably have an idea of what hyper-radicalized individuals are capable of, SLA, Weather underground, Black Panthers etc. History may not repeat it self but it is cyclic in nature. If these types of incidents increase (harbinger) we may be on the cusps of another period of civil unrest.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Easily unhinged people are going to be the first. Easily led people will follow. The rest of us need to increase preparedness for the times to follow.

Informed preppers, prepare!


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Seneca said:


> If you don't think these kinds of incidents cause certain people in the law enforcement community sleepless nights, There is a bridge in Brooklyn for sale. The better question is what happens when these types of incidents increase in frequency or the lone wolf types start finding each other and organizing.
> 
> If you are old enough to remember the 60's you probably have an idea of what hyper-radicalized individuals are capable of, SLA, Weather underground, Black Panthers etc. History may not repeat it self but it is cyclic in nature. If these types of incidents increase (harbinger) we may be on the cusps of another period of civil unrest.


funny i just posted a link about that very thing.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Being from Austin the guy was most likely a radical leftist. Maybe even working with the DA's office. That is wall to wall commie hippies.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Danm said:


> funny i just posted a link about that very thing.


I am aware of that. They are taking this as more or less an isolated incident. I can remember a time when such things were happening on a frequent basis, radicalized groups were taking credit or being credited and such incidents were far more frequent and were connected. I agree with you, what happened in Austin was strange, yet it can get a whole lot stranger. Are we on the cusps of it getting a whole lot stranger?


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I am aware of that. They are taking this as more or less an isolated incident. I can remember a time when such things were happening on a frequent basis, radicalized groups were taking credit or being credited and such incidents were far more frequent and were connected. I agree with you, what happened in Austin was strange, yet it can get a whole lot stranger. Are we on the cusps of it getting a whole lot stranger?


I do think so.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Being from Austin the guy was most likely a* radical leftist*. Maybe even working with the DA's office. That is wall to wall commie hippies.


Don't be silly!! They wouldn't own a gun!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys realize we are still required to teach police officers the number one threat to our nation is....

A white, male, Christian, gun owning, veteran, with anti govt, survivalist tendencies.....when done with that lecture I put out my hands, spin around and say take a good look.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Ripon said:


> You guys realize we are still required to teach police officers the number one threat to our nation is....
> 
> A white, male, Christian, gun owning, veteran, with anti govt, survivalist tendencies.....when done with that lecture I put out my hands, spin around and say take a good look.


SHhhhh the nsa may be watching LOL


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

LOL...we are on a first name basis....every one of our cadets, current class, is a government hired future police officer.



Danm said:


> SHhhhh the nsa may be watching LOL


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

The unidentified suspect was described as white male in his 50s with a criminal record.

This can't be true everyone knows that criminals don't have guns.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

sargedog said:


> The unidentified suspect was described as white male in his 50s with a criminal record.
> 
> This can't be true everyone knows that criminals don't have guns.


Of course they don't, that would be illegal.


----------

